# Making the valve block and valve guides for the Webster



## deere_x475guy (Feb 15, 2008)

Been working on the Webster valve block and guides. Here are a few pics of how it's coming along.
































This weekend I hope to get the valves finished.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 15, 2008)

Really nice work. Thanks for posting pictures. I'm sure the picture is misleading but it looks like after you've bored out the hole that goes lengthwise there's not very much wall thickness.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Brass_Machine (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice bit of work there Bob!

Eric


----------



## deere_x475guy (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks guys, Phil your right, those blocks are only .250 thick and the hole in the side of the block is .219 for the carb on one side and the exhaust on the other. Everything has been machined according to plans and others have built this w/o problems that I know of. 

Drilling those 5 holes in the top of the plates in all three blocks gave me the opportunity to try out a feature on my DRO that I hadn't used before. Meister calls it SDM mode, I am not sure if other DRO's call it this or not. In order to use this feature you set your datum point (I always use the front right corner of my block) then select your 1st SDM point and punch in the distance from the x-y zero (datum point). I did this for all 5 holes. I setup a vice stop so I could quickly put the next block in the vise in exactly the same location. Once I placed a block in the vice I just selected the SDM point I wanted too drill and moved the table till the DRO read zero's on both axis's. It took me less than a minute to set up and saved a lot of time and lessened my chance of making a mistake. Here is a shot of the DRO with the 5th hole selected.






As soon as I finish this post I am going to make the valves.


----------



## Jadecy (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice work!

Just as a DRO note. The Meister DRO display is very similar to the Easson display on my DRO from DROPROS. Mine also has the SDM feature but I have not used it yet. It looks like a really nice feature for making multiple parts. 

Where did you get the plastic cover for your DRO?


----------



## deere_x475guy (Feb 16, 2008)

Jadecy  said:
			
		

> Nice work!
> 
> Just as a DRO note. The Meister DRO display is very similar to the Easson display on my DRO from DROPROS. Mine also has the SDM feature but I have not used it yet. It looks like a really nice feature for making multiple parts.
> 
> Where did you get the plastic cover for your DRO?


Jadecy thank you. The cover was supplied with the DRO. I bought mine on ebay. It came packaged really nicely and I will be selling the Shooting Star I have on the lathe and will be putting another Meister on the lathe.


----------



## BobWarfield (Feb 16, 2008)

The Meister sure looks nicer than a Shooting Star. Any particular reasons you want to trade up to it?

Just curious.

Best,

BW


----------



## deere_x475guy (Feb 16, 2008)

Bob 5 years ago when I bought the Shooting Star the cheaper imports with glass scales were pretty new and I didn't trust the quality then. The none imports were more than twice what the Shooting Star was. Things have changed in the last 5 years and the quality of the cheaper imports have proved them self's. The dovetail column mill I sold a year ago had the Schumatec DRO that I built. To build another one and buy the calipers again to fit the knee mill I bought to replace it came real close to the import prices so I researched the imports with glass scales again and gave the Meister a try. I has worked flawlessly for over a year now and I am happy with it.

Now let's get back to the Shooting Star model I have now. This one is an older model and is missing a lot of features that the new Shooting Star's have. It looses everything at power down. I am constantly forgetting to reset the readout to diameter mode and have scraped a few parts because of it. Count direction is also lost along with zero's. The resolution is .0005 and I want more for the cross feed. While I always use a mic when I am close it's pretty easy to miss your mark. I know that on some materials you can easily sand or file to final dimensions and I have done that. This DRO has served me well and I have done a lot of work with it. A newer glass scale model will just help keep me out of trouble and serve my wants. I have never had problems with chips getting to the rack and screwing up a reading and my lathe is covered in chips until I get around to cleaning them off.... 

Now I gotta get back to the lathe and finish the small .093 stem of this valve.... ;D


----------

